# 3/12 sheeps



## JQbigrig (Nov 9, 2016)

I got to fort pickens at 6 am and entire east side of the pier was already elbow to elbow so I set up on the northwest side, I think the fish started biting around 8. I left at 2:30 and it was elbow to elbow the entire time. I had a blast tho


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

A blast fishing or elbow to elbow? Pictures...
Glad you had fun.


----------



## JQbigrig (Nov 9, 2016)

I did have a pretty hot Vietnamese girl next to me for a little while.... trying to figure out the pictures....


----------



## JQbigrig (Nov 9, 2016)

ha, figured it out


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

JQbigrig said:


> I did have a pretty hot Vietnamese girl next to me for a little while.... trying to figure out the pictures....


Pics or it didn't happen 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------

